# User CP



## northmichmorels (Apr 30, 2009)

Whenever I try to get to my control panel it will immediately navigate me back to the front page of the forum, any ideas?


----------



## gooose53 (May 1, 2009)

Not a clue....I tried it and it worked for me.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 1, 2009)

Try this http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/usercp.php


----------



## tntitansmoker (May 2, 2009)

yeah i am having the same problem


----------



## ccgulfcoast (May 4, 2009)

Same problem for me, its stuck in a loop.


----------



## pignit (May 4, 2009)

I'm not able to insert images when I post a thread. Window doesn't come up. Have to use html.
Dave


----------



## ccgulfcoast (May 5, 2009)

I am still having the same problem, oddly I can access my control panel from my computer at work.  But on my home computer I can get at everything BUT my control panel.  The control panel shows for a split second and then I get the File Not Found 404 screen.  Anyone have any suggestions?

Chris


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 6, 2009)

If it works from your work computer then there is a problem on your home system. Try clearing your cache temp internet files and resetting your browser settings.


----------



## ccgulfcoast (May 6, 2009)

Have cleared cache, cookies and history on home pc.  Accessing from work pc right now, no problems getting to user cp, on a hunch I have changed my password log in and will see if that is what has things hung on home pc.  The address that shows on work pc once usercp is clicked is: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/usercp.php
which is correct and working.

On the home pc when I click on the userpc link it again shows my control panel for half a second and drops to this address:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/profile.php?do=dst

Obviously the addresses are close but different.  My hope is that by changing the password log in maybe it will link correctly this evening.

If anyone has any other ideas please chime in.

Thanks,  

Chris


----------



## ccgulfcoast (May 6, 2009)

Well I am out of ideas, two different home computers, both with the same errors, second that I log in I have problems.  All other browsing anywhere else works just fine.  Wondering if I have the moderators kill the nick and I relog under another name would that work?

Chris


----------



## ronp (May 6, 2009)

Not sure how Brian fixed it when I had a problem. Maybe he can do the same for you.


----------



## ccgulfcoast (May 7, 2009)

BMUDD--Thank you very much, whatever you did on my profile to fix it worked.  Have a great day!

Chris


----------



## walle (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay folks - having the same problem - Can't access the User CP, and looking at everything backwards is starting to make me see little green monsters...

HELP!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2010)

WALLE said:


> Okay folks - having the same problem - Can't access the User CP, and looking at everything backwards is starting to make me see little green monsters...
> 
> HELP!


Little green monsters? Have you been into that Fruita hootch again? Just joking with you.


----------



## walle (Jun 11, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> Little green monsters? Have you been into that Fruita hootch again? Just joking with you.


Hey now, Rich...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Nope!  I tried PM'ing Bmudd, but no response.

HELP!!!!


----------

